# Children of Men



## Kilo_302 (10 Feb 2007)

Saw it in theatres a couple weeks back, and I have to say it was really good. As any good distopic SF film does it extrapolated on several current trends. Obviously some trends won't bear fruit, but I think some will. In particular I was very impressed with the "future" military and security forces. The police vans and trucks had RWS turrets on them, and most had digital camo paint jobs. One thing that was pretty unbelievable however was the quality , quantity and condition of firearms the rebels had access to. They had pristine "just outta the box" G-36s, M4s and Steyrs. The British Army also had a mixed bag of weapons too, which doesnt make any sense. Still, the combat was realistic as far as Hollywood goes (having never been in combat I cant say for sure, however I CAN tell the difference between Steven Segal in Marked for Death and Tom Hanks in Saving Private Ryan  ;D ).  Anyone else here see the movie? What did you guys think?


----------



## The Rifleman (26 Feb 2007)

it was a good enough film. I particularly liked the theme. As a Londoner married to a Romanian I was aware of many of the underlying themes - especially the need to blame all of the UKs woes on immigrants (who tend to work harder than the natives do and get paid less for it!). It was nice for me and the missus to see one of the heroines in the refugee camp was a Romanian.

As for the army/police - all of the vehicles were army surplus and have been obsolete for decades. The weapons were a mixed bag but as it is in the future you can't judge on weapons procurement. The tactics though were a bag of shite! Standing in the open and swapping rounds is pure Hollywood (even though its a Brit film)


----------



## a_majoor (1 Mar 2007)

If you want to see an excellent depiction of modern infantry combat, look no further than the shoot-out scene in the movie "Heat" (just after McCalley's gang robs the bank). 

The robbers use fire and movement, only fire when stationary, go to cover when changing mags (how often do people change magazines in a Hollywood film?) and since they are outnumbered in a 3600 firefight, use vast amounts of firepower to supress the "enemy" and break contact.

Other than that, you will have to look up clips of the Canadians fighting in Operation Medusa on youtube to see the real thing.


----------



## The Rifleman (1 Mar 2007)

HEAT had "Andy McNab" as technical advisor - that's why that scene is so good


----------



## exspy (16 Mar 2007)

As I recall, Andy McNab was also the technical adviser on another of Robert DeNiro's films, RONIN.  I have heard, although for the life of me I cannot remember where or how, that DeNiro will only use McNAb on his films requiring that type of expertise.


----------



## Yrys (4 Jun 2007)

Kilo_302 said:
			
		

> Anyone else here see the movie?



I read the book. I usually like P.D. James , but found that dystopian story 
to have a too much gloaque ending to my liking...


----------

